# Christmas quilting



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

A couple of years ago I pulled out all of the Christmas fabrics I'd accumulated through the years. I couldn't believe how much I had! My plan was to use it for lap size quilts for each of my kids. I decided to make a simple checkerboard design and made three tops. I'm finally going to start getting them quilted. Here's the first one going on the frame.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

OH, I like that! The on point design makes it so elegant looking.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks! I considered several ideas but really wanted something simple to showcase the prints. All of my Xmas fabric that was one yard and smaller got cut into 5 1/2" squares and all three tops are made this way. I just used different background and borders so they look surprisingly different. I'll try to post a picture of each one as I put it on the frame.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I love it Katie!!! I don't even know where all of my Christmas prints are since me and my granddaughter packed things up when we were painting the sewing room! As I find them this winter I am going to put them all together and next year make a couple Christmas themed quilts for my couches with it. Great idea! Thanks!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Making Estelle Pineapple Mini Quilt for Christmas in scraps.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

What a cool idea!! Good job!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

maxine said:


> What a cool idea!! Good job!


Thank you Maxine,
I have good ideas once in while.
Making big sister one too. Just larger blocks, same color families, just not baby prints.
I see a crazy quilt for one of nieces whom are expecting within two weeks of each other.
The other niece will get nine patch made with dinosaurs fabrics.


----------

